# jobs



## runindash05 (Feb 2, 2005)

okay okay okay....
  So we had a sub instructor tonight who is the medic instuctor here and we got to talking and he said to the class, "lets have a chat".  So...we start talking about the future, jobs, ect., and he said that jobs for EMT are not good here in Orlando.  He said that since I am a guy, 20 years old, wanting to work for Rural Metro here in Orlando, I am going to have a hard time getting in there, but if i were a chick, i would have no problem... SOOO after that, I feel somewhat discouraged.  Yes, I could do fire standards, or work for hospital, or go right into medic this fall.  But I wanted to do EMT before i jumped into anything.  What do you guys think?  Sorry i needed to vent, but gimme some advice and something to look forward to    thanks and have a good night!

What to do-What to do----

Brandon   :unsure:


----------



## MMiz (Feb 2, 2005)

I had the same issue, but I'll explain my thought process.  

I think you'll find that some cities just don't hire EMTs, or their positions are always filled.  I really think that if you want a career in EMS you should try to start your medic class soon after gaining your Basic license.  While I believe you should have field experience, I also think it may be difficult to find employment as a Basic in some areas.

Our instructor gave us a "There is no career in private EMS for a basic" when I was in class, and in whole I would agree.  Working in private EMS one would have to work multiple jobs to support a family on a Basic's salary.

Don't get down on yourself though, just take things as they come.


----------



## rescuecpt (Feb 2, 2005)

Are there other services in the area?

We have some vollie depts that hire EMTs/CCs/Medics.  There's also Hunter EMS (Catholic Health Services), North Shore LIJ Hospital, AMR, Lifestar, etc... They are always hiring for their transfer services - that may be a way to get a foot in the door - then graduate to 911.


----------



## Wingnut (Feb 2, 2005)

EMT's here in Naples are having a hard time with getting jobs too. Our county EMS only hires EMT's part time (and medics are full time only). The EMT's I've worked with are basically scraping the bottom of the barrel for hours as well.

I'm going straight into medic school without working as an EMT. I have been told by many it's a mistake and I may regret it, but I am in a difficult position, making that damn near impossible. So I have to risk it and just hope I can do what's required and learn quickly when I get out in the field.

As far as a woman getting a job before a guy? Well I know boobs will only get you so far, so don't count on that. Just get through your school and apply to the different services in your area (remember you don't have to say yes) If you aren't happy with the results, maybe consider going to medic school and getting it done if that's your ultimate goal anyway. And who knows? Maybe the service you want will snatch you up immediately... (get a letter of recommendation from your instructor, preceptors. It definitly can't hurt)


----------



## Chimpie (Feb 3, 2005)

Ditto on the letters of recommendations.  I have a "brag book" that has all of my certifications, letters of recommendatinos, licenses, etc.  While most of my employers never looked at, one did and was completely blown away.

Your comments about "EMTs just not getting hired" is one of the reasons why I didn't pursue EMS full time.  I got interested in EMS through my working as a security officer at the Toyota plant in Indiana.  The plant was under construction when I joined.  At first we were just security.  Then as more construction personnel started working there (up to 2,000 on site at any given time) there was a need for us to start providing "first aid".  Our security chief, also the local vollie fd chief, said he wanted all of us certified medical first responders.  And it was done.  As construction ended and production began, we took on a fire protection role as well.  Along with that came FF I & II certs (plus so many more that most city/county departments are jealous).  Now the plant has one pumper, one engine, one brush truck, and about 8 or so patrol and emergency response vehicles. I left Toyota for only two reasons: 1) Most of my family had relocated down to Florida and I was single and all alone; 2) I was done with snow and ice.  I personally would rather be inside sitting next to a fire than out patrolling in it for 12 hours.

Enjoying the EMS aspect I started looking for ambulance positions in Florida.  I found out that not only were very little EMTs getting hired, but the pay sucked, turn over rate was through the roof, and because of that, the hours were horrible.

If you're in Orlando, I would look into working security/ems at some of the theme parks.  With a EMT cert in hand and a willingness to learn about security (I mean real security, not a guard sitting in a gate) and fire protection, you could easily make more money, work better hours and enjoy a better lifestyle than you would in the EMS field alone.

I also know of a college or two that could really use people like you in their security departments.   I'm currently working on a deal to visit one or two and get everyone certified.  (Yes, I'm currently in Cali and not even in the EMS field anymore, but hey, they want me, I'll come.  ) 

Good luck and I hope this helps.


----------



## Luno (Feb 3, 2005)

I'm going to have to second Chimpie on this one, with your EMT cert in hand, and some specialized security training, you can easily make 3x what an EMT makes, I left as an EMT-B with a 27K job, now I don't work for anything less than $25/h and if I were to take some other assignments, I can make 10-20K/month.  The EMT cert goes along way, especially if you have some field experience, and other training.  In a competitive security field, it is the difference between you and another guy who has years of experience, usually, you get priority.  EMT is pretty much a dead end job, but it can also take you a lot of different places with supplementary training.


----------



## runindash05 (Feb 3, 2005)

Yeah, thanks for all the suggestions guys!  I am in LAB tonight doing blood pressure, and vitals and it is going well.  I think I am just going to head to Medic after EMT is over.  Anyway, thanks again and cya around    

Brandon :blink:


----------



## Jon (Feb 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chimpie_@Feb 3 2005, 09:18 AM
> * Ditto on the letters of recommendations.  I have a "brag book" that has all of my certifications, letters of recommendatinos, licenses, etc.  While most of my employers never looked at, one did and was completely blown away.
> 
> Your comments about "EMTs just not getting hired" is one of the reasons why I didn't pursue EMS full time.  I got interested in EMS through my working as a security officer at the Toyota plant in Indiana.  The plant was under construction when I joined.  At first we were just security.  Then as more construction personnel started working there (up to 2,000 on site at any given time) there was a need for us to start providing "first aid".  Our security chief, also the local vollie fd chief, said he wanted all of us certified medical first responders.  And it was done.  As construction ended and production began, we took on a fire protection role as well.  Along with that came FF I & II certs (plus so many more that most city/county departments are jealous).  Now the plant has one pumper, one engine, one brush truck, and about 8 or so patrol and emergency response vehicles. I left Toyota for only two reasons: 1) Most of my family had relocated down to Florida and I was single and all alone; 2) I was done with snow and ice.  I personally would rather be inside sitting next to a fire than out patrolling in it for 12 hours.
> ...


 Employment is sometimes diffucult. Some other places to consider are private transport companies, and run activly with the local volly company. Also, as Chimp said, some security and industrial companies hire EMTs for first-responder roles. as a rule, they don't get to "play" much, but it is a paycheck, allowing you to pay your bills to run at the volly squad.....

IF YOU GO TO MEDIC SCHOOL WITHOUT RIDE-TIME YOU ARE PLACING YOURSELF AT A DISADVANTAGE. I cannot stress that enough. You will probably do ok, but it will be an extreme learning curve. The same goes for those who go from BLS transport to medic school. Seen it happen. You can probalby do it, but it will take a lot of effort to catch-up.

Jon

PS - Chimp - I WANT TO WORK THERE!!!!!!!!!!! - do they have a plant in S.E. PA????


----------



## Jon (Feb 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Luno_@Feb 3 2005, 06:26 PM
> * I'm going to have to second Chimpie on this one, with your EMT cert in hand, and some specialized security training, you can easily make 3x what an EMT makes, I left as an EMT-B with a 27K job, now I don't work for anything less than $25/h and if I were to take some other assignments, I can make 10-20K/month.  The EMT cert goes along way, especially if you have some field experience, and other training.  In a competitive security field, it is the difference between you and another guy who has years of experience, usually, you get priority.  EMT is pretty much a dead end job, but it can also take you a lot of different places with supplementary training. *


 Yep.. And my route is EMT to MEDIC to RN with a stop at security somewhere along the way 


Jon


----------



## Chimpie (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon_@Feb 3 2005, 06:12 PM
> * PS - Chimp - I WANT TO WORK THERE!!!!!!!!!!! - do they have a plant in S.E. PA???? *


 No, but there are building one in San Antonio.  The layout is going to be almost identical to the Indiana plant.  If I didn't have the job I have now I would be there in a second.  No ice, no snow... just hot weather.  But I'm in Cali now and doing well.  But we drove through SA on the way to Cali and even my g/f said, "If something happens and it doesn't work out in Cali, we're moving to SA."  Gotta love her.


----------



## Chimpie (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon_@Feb 3 2005, 06:12 PM
> * Also, as Chimp said, some security and industrial companies hire EMTs for first-responder roles. as a rule, they don't get to "play" much, but it is a paycheck, allowing you to pay your bills to run at the volly squad..... *


 Tell that to the boys back home and fall on the ground laughing their arse off.  I guarantee we/they have more runs in a year than most volly depts have in three.  The first couple years of production were interesting, due to the number of HazMat runs we made.  Sulfuric acid spills, battery carts tipping over (and cracking), misc oil spills, etc.  We (I still talk like I'm there sometimes... bare with me... I miss it) were trained/certified in high angle rescue, confined space rescue, rope rescue, HazMat, FF I & II, etc.  And because we are around these types of situations on a daily basis (confined spaces, hazardous materials, 4,500 employees in a 2 mile radius) we saw more action than a volly department who served a town of 4,500.

Trust me, it was a great place to work.


----------



## medic03 (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon_@Feb 3 2005, 09:12 PM
> * .......IF YOU GO TO MEDIC SCHOOL WITHOUT RIDE-TIME YOU ARE PLACING YOURSELF AT A DISADVANTAGE........ *


I agree 100%. This ride along time gives you a great learning chance to "get your feet wet" while riding with another medic and also the place you ride with gets to pretty much do a test run on you to see how you would be as an employee there.  A ton of the students that go through the program that I teach at end up working for the places that they did their ride along time with. The medics that taught them in the field recomended them to their bosses, the bosses heard good things about them and it was easy for them to get jobs there. Plus they get to see what the place and area is like before applying for a job there, so they already knew if they were going to like it there before they sent in their resume.  It's a win/wim situation

*EDIT*  ok, crap. I just figured out what he ment by his statement, but I'm still sticking to my story on ride along time.  As for no field exp prior to medic class, it's going to be tough, but people have done it.  You just gotta work extra hard at the basics while everyone else has done them for X amount of years.


----------



## Jon (Feb 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chimpie+Feb 4 2005, 11:05 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Chimpie @ Feb 4 2005, 11:05 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-MedicStudentJon_@Feb 3 2005, 06:12 PM
> * Also, as Chimp said, some security and industrial companies hire EMTs for first-responder roles. as a rule, they don't get to "play" much, but it is a paycheck, allowing you to pay your bills to run at the volly squad..... *


Tell that to the boys back home and fall on the ground laughing their arse off.  I guarantee we/they have more runs in a year than most volly depts have in three.  The first couple years of production were interesting, due to the number of HazMat runs we made.  Sulfuric acid spills, battery carts tipping over (and cracking), misc oil spills, etc.  We (I still talk like I'm there sometimes... bare with me... I miss it) were trained/certified in high angle rescue, confined space rescue, rope rescue, HazMat, FF I & II, etc.  And because we are around these types of situations on a daily basis (confined spaces, hazardous materials, 4,500 employees in a 2 mile radius) we saw more action than a volly department who served a town of 4,500.

Trust me, it was a great place to work. [/b][/quote]
 I belive you are the exception, not the rule... My understaning is that most "first responder" programs are like where I work - you have a bunch of BLS gear, and rarely get to play.  When you do, it is a panic attack, or a BS slip, fall, and don/'t want to go to the ED anyway.

But yes, you do someitmes have codes.

Jon


----------



## coloradoemt (Feb 5, 2005)

I belive you are the exception, not the rule... My understaning is that most "first responder" programs are like where I work - you have a bunch of BLS gear, and rarely get to play. When you do, it is a panic attack, or a BS slip, fall, and don/'t want to go to the ED anyway.

But yes, you do someitmes have codes.

Jon 


The first responders on my volly dept rarely get to do anything not that what they do, do is not important. On a code they mostly just help set up. If we are landing a bird they do that, drive the rig etc. Where they do come in handy is with MVA's. They get all bunkered up, extricate, transfer to the rig where we take over. We do however have a few that pay attention enough and run enough calls with us that they can outguess us on what we are going to need next. For the most part though the first responders only show up for fires and car crashes, I think because they know they wont be able to do much.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by coloradoemt_@Feb 5 2005, 05:41 PM
> * On a code they mostly just help set up. If we are landing a bird they do that, drive the rig etc. Where they do come in handy is with MVA's. They get all bunkered up, extricate, transfer to the rig where we take over. We do however have a few that pay attention enough and run enough calls with us that they can outguess us on what we are going to need next. For the most part though the first responders only show up for fires and car crashes, I think because they know they wont be able to do much. *


 We ususally hand our clipboard to ours, and they take down all the info we tell them (vitals, treatments, etc...)  They are also really good about obtaining a SAMPLE Hx and list of pt. meds.


----------



## Summit (Feb 7, 2005)

Do you know how to ski well? Go be a ski patroller. It's only 4 months a year but you'll be paid $9-$10.5 and get to ski.

Otherwise you need to go rural, transfer, or hospital if you want a paid EMT job.


----------



## runindash05 (Feb 8, 2005)

No snow in FL


----------



## EMTstudent (Feb 8, 2005)

Hey Brandon,

Haven't heard from ya in a while...how's the class coming?  Have you heard about Terry?  We were supposed to have him tomorrow night for clinical signups, but class has been canceled tomorrow night.

As far as Rural Metro is concerned... I have a female instructor who worked for Rural Metro, and my other instructor Rob, also worked there... and became a supervisor.  I have also been told that anyone who wants to work as an EMT in our classes, about 80-90 percent actually have a job lined up before finishing class.

Don't let anyone discourage you.  Mt. Dora Hospital was hiring EMT's for 27 a year...starting pay.  Also, try for county dispatch jobs... you can make some good money here in Central FL working for the county.  (Trust me, I have already looked).

Try not to stress over the jobs yet... first, get thru the classes and NR exam.  Try not to overwhelm yourself.  

I am still here to help you study if you want.  We just tested on chapter 7 and I am testing on chapter 9 on Thursday.  We already did our lab tonight...to cover a whole bunch of skills.  YAY.

Anyways, keep your head up. Orlando isn't that bad a place.  There are more places to go than just downtown.  Good luck on your tests and skills sign off.


----------



## runindash05 (Feb 8, 2005)

Your always so inspiring   We'll talk soon!

Night~

Brandon


----------

